# Say goodbye to your guns after July 27



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Obama is scheduled to sign a UN treaty that will ultimately ban ownership, selling, buying, or trading any gun that has a magazine, including pistols. I have shown a couple links below as to what is going on.

Dick Morris pointed this out a couple months ago and is warning everyone again now. Also a link to Forbes coverage and to another article outing George Soros being behind this treaty.

Senate ratification can and will happen if it come for a vote before a new Senate is seated.

http://www.infowars.com/soros-promotes-un-control-over-gun-ownership/

http://www.dickmorris.com/us-will-sign-gun-control-treaty-on-july-27-dick-morris-tv-lunch-alert/

http://www.forbes.com/sites/larrybe...eement-should-have-all-gun-owners-up-in-arms/

This should make the day and year for all the libs.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

He can sign anything he wants, but laws enacted by the UN, or any foreign country or entity, will have no jurisdiction in the US, and will not override our sovereignty or the Constitution.
Trust me on this one, and watch what happens.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

behind every blade of grass....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Why do y'all believe this tripe? Nobody is going to take away your guns. 

If somebody was going to take away our guns, I would have heard about it by now. Did you know, Dave, that you can't believe everything you read on the internet - especially on conservative wackjob websites?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I say poppycock ..... Come and try to get em....


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> Why do y'all believe this tripe?


I'm with MC on this one. 
Let me guess, you received this info in an email?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*......*

Kool- Aid


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

The beauty of the second amendment is; you don't even relize you have it, until you need to *use* it.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

I personally don't' have any guns but I'll come help y'all fight'em off with your guns!:slimer:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Make no mistake that's what they want to do and this just may be signed. Enforcing it and takin my guns is another thing though!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

driftfish20 said:


> I personally don't' have any guns but I'll come help y'all fight'em off with your guns!:slimer:


Yep, same dog bit me. I lost all of mine in the 1900 hurricane.......or something like that.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

From my cold dead hands!


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

O can sign whatever he wants! Him and George Soros ain't got the balls to come knock on my door and try and take my guns!!!


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Fark Nobama and his cronies!


----------



## jpmull78 (Apr 22, 2006)

Come and take it!!! I'll go down fighting!


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

FYI. I wrote email to my Senators and Reps. about this

From: Senator Kay Bailey Hutchison <[email protected]>
Subject: Constituent Response From Senator Kay Bailey Hutchison
To: [email protected]
Date: Monday, July 9, 2012, 9:11 AM

Dear Friend:
Thank you for contacting me regarding the United Nations Small Arms Treaty. I welcome your thoughts and comments.

I support Senator Jerry Moran (R-KS) in his efforts to prevent any taxpayer funds from being expended in support of negotiation of this United Nations treaty. Last year, I signed a letter to President Barack Obama, along with many of my colleagues, expressing strong opposition to the U.S. even being a party to negotiations.

Any treaty would need two-thirds of the Senate in order to be approved. Although my term in the Senate ends in January 2013, I do not foresee the necessary Senate support to achieve ratification, even if the Obama Administration elects to move forward.

I appreciate hearing from you, and I hope that you will not hesitate to contact me on any issue that is important to you.

Sincerely,
Kay Bailey Hutchison
United States Senator

284 Russell Senate Office Building
Washington, DC 20510
202-224-5922 (tel)
202-224-0776 (fax)
http://hutchison.senate.gov

PLEASE DO NOT REPLY to this message as this mailbox is only for the delivery of outbound messages, and is not monitored for replies. Due to the volume of mail Senator Hutchison receives, she requests that all email messages be sent through the contact form found on her website at http://hutchison.senate.gov/?p=email_kay .

If you would like more information about issues pending before the Senate, please visit the Senator's website at http://hutchison.senate.gov . You will find articles, floor statements, press releases, and weekly columns on current events.

Thank you.


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

TxDuSlayer said:


> O can sign whatever he wants! Him and George Soros ain't got the balls to come knock on my door and try and take my guns!!!





mstrelectricman said:


> Make no mistake that's what they want to do and this just may be signed. Enforcing it and takin my guns is another thing though!


Enforcing a UN treaty where American Citizens lose hard fought for freedoms will create a HUGE STINK. sad3sm They can try. We (the people) will fight back! Especially TEXAS! Obama is out the door already so he will sign it in another attempt to take yet another dump on the American people.  Texas will put a big BOOT up his arse when he pulls down his pants around here! :texasflag enforcing it will never happen.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I thought that 58 senators had already signed a pledge to reject this treaty.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

What guns?


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I lost mine at The Little Big Horn, dang those ******...


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> Make no mistake that's what they want to do and this just may be signed. Enforcing it and takin my guns is another thing though!


X2
Come and take it :texasflag


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

It will be too hard to take our guns. What I expect is an attempt to outlaw ammo sales.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Whats that old saying
If you come for my guns, my ammo leaves first.
Most of my ammo leaves at between 900 and 3000 ft per second.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

^^^No reason to take anyones guns...just take away the ammo and walla! This is what you guys should be focused on...remember a couple of years ago...

Oh, and btw, I don't have any of them bang sticks either...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I just heard on the radio that Obama just signed a bill to outlaw pickup trucks and grilled-cheese sandwiches. What do we do now?


Sent from MC's Droid X2


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

espanolabass said:


> FYI. I wrote email to my Senators and Reps. about this
> 
> From: Senator Kay Bailey Hutchison <[email protected]>
> Subject: Constituent Response From Senator Kay Bailey Hutchison
> ...


she's already on tax paid vacation.... January 2013. I wish they all had expiring terms.


----------



## Michoudi (Feb 6, 2012)

Let's all check back in on this thread on July 28.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I bet his advertisers are loving all the traffic from people visiting. What's the saying, make one person happy they tell 3 people, make one person made and they tell 10. We just got trolled.



boomgoon said:


> It will be too hard to take our guns. What I expect is an attempt to outlaw ammo sales.


Hasn't California been angling to allow only short lived (non-corrosive?) primers so that the rounds effectively had an expiration date?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> I just heard on the radio that Obama just signed a bill to outlaw pickup trucks and grilled-cheese sandwiches. What do we do now?


This just in...pot stirring spoons have been banned. What are you going to do on here now?


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Here's my thinkin' on that.....


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

NRA's are our side

http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...-arms-trade-treaty-negotiations-underway.aspx


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Super Dave said:


> Obama is scheduled to sign a UN treaty that will ultimately ban ownership, selling, buying, or trading any gun that has a magazine, including pistols. I have shown a couple links below as to what is going on.
> 
> Dick Morris pointed this out a couple months ago and is warning everyone again now. Also a link to Forbes coverage and to another article outing George Soros being behind this treaty.
> 
> ...


"The sky is falling - the sky is falling!"


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

bottom line ..........guns are here to stay........if the time ever comes you will fight just like the rest of us Americans will....with the vote or bullet..it's our way..freedom is never free ..... d law


----------



## stamford52 (Mar 23, 2012)

Why is it so unbelievable,look at all the socialists and un-American things that have taken place the last three years thanks to socialist obama and the socialists Democrats.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I think it's easy to dismiss these type actions but it don't change the fact there are people ready to take away guns.

Every time there is a horrible crime involving a person with a gun...the calls of action is always quick to try and take away the guns of people that had nothing to do with the horrible crime.

I also wonder what would have happened if no one found out until after the meeting?


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

stamford52 said:


> Why is it so unbelievable,*look at all the socialists and un-American things that have taken place the last three years thanks to socialist obama and the socialists Democrats.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Do tell. I am intrigued.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

An internation body has no grounds to enfore any laws that violate the express word of the constitution (for that matter, neither does any domestic body).

If they did make a run a gun control, I believe that they would target semi-auto and multiple-capacity weaponry first as this would be easiest to define and 'justify'. Next they will make a run at ammo, either through taxation or other legislation. Maybe I'm a nut for thinking all of this, but I remember early 2009 when ammo was very hard to find, and quantity was almost impossible to get. Therefore I have gradually been stockpiling various rounds. In a SHTF senario, ammo can be traded for goods, or used. Pictured below is how I spent my rainy sunday afternoon. Got about 14,000 .22 rounds and about 2,000 various other rounds all packed up and neatly stored. Next I'll be working on shotgun ammo. 

The second ammendment was put in as a fail-safe for for a runaway tyrranical government. By the time we reach the point where militia justice is all we have left, ammo will be no where in sight. 

PS. I hope I'm wrong, and that my kids inherit all this stored ammo....but if I'm not, then I'll be glad to have it. Win Win.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> An internation body has no grounds to enfore any laws that violate the express word of the constitution (for that matter, neither does any domestic body).
> 
> If they did make a run a gun control, I believe that they would target semi-auto and multiple-capacity weaponry first as this would be easiest to define and 'justify'. Next they will make a run at ammo, either through taxation or other legislation. Maybe I'm a nut for thinking all of this, but I remember early 2009 when ammo was very hard to find, and quantity was almost impossible to get. Therefore I have gradually been stockpiling various rounds. In a SHTF senario, ammo can be traded for goods, or used. Pictured below is how I spent my rainy sunday afternoon. Got about 14,000 .22 rounds and about 2,000 various other rounds all packed up and neatly stored. Next I'll be working on shotgun ammo.
> 
> ...


Hmmm







but this is just my hobby.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Little by little they will chip away at gun ownership, all the time many gun owners will say it will never happen.



KEMPOC said:


> [
> 
> Do tell. I am intrigued.


Government run healthcare comes to mind.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Little by little they will chip away at gun ownership, all the time many gun owners will say it will never happen.
> 
> *Government run healthcare comes to mind.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> What healthcare, besides the VA hospital system, is run by the government?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

KEMPOC said:


> What healthcare, besides the VA hospital system, is run by the government?


WOW!!! where have you been?


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

I already said good bye to them. Sold everyone one of em to Blake and Rusty


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Super Dave is right. Don't listen to these naysayers. And, its not just guns, its ammo too. 

But, fear not my friends. I will gladly supply you primers at the low low cost of $10 per 100. Need brass? 5x fired .223 brass for only $7.50 per hundred, cleaned and crimp removed. 

Needs mags? 30 round AK steel mags built in East Germany for the rock bottom price of $49.99 each. Buy ten, I will even throw one in for free (separate shipping and handling charges apply). 

Do not delay. Act now. These primers, .223 brass, and AK mags are going out of here like hotcakes. 

And, as special deal reserved just for 2Coolers and lovers of freedom, America, and apple pie, once fired berdan primed 7.62 x 39 casings for only $6.99 per 100. Thats right. Its not a typo. At these prices, my stock is not going to last long, so call today. Operators are standing by. 

Don't be a victim to UN gun confiscators. Protect yourself and your families today. 

Mention promotion code "buttplug" and for a small extra fee of only $89.99, you can purchase a mixed lot of once fired brass which will provide endless trading opportunities after the socialist Apocalypse. One never knows if the man with the last loaf of bread will insist upon 8 mm mauser brass as currency. Don't let your children starve. 

Operators are standing by to help real Texans protect themselves and their loved ones for the doom that inevitably awaits us all in just a few short days.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

I hope O does sign this UN Treaty.

It would make for a great campaign advertisement.

There are many Blue Dogs and Independents that would not like that

Please sign it..


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Ernest said:


> Super Dave is right. Don't listen to these naysayers. And, its not just guns, its ammo too.
> 
> But, fear not my friends. I will gladly supply you primers at the low low cost of $10 per 100. Need brass? 5x fired .223 brass for only $7.50 per hundred, cleaned and crimp removed.
> 
> ...


Have the 223 casings been annealed, this is a deal breaker BTW.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> WOW!!! where have you been?


That is not an answer. Do you not have one?

For the record. I have been on the front line of our economy. I own and manage 3 small businesses with 16 employees (BTW, my wife, and 2 of those employees are doctors).


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

KEMPOC said:


> That is not an answer. Do you not have one?
> 
> For the record. I have been on the front line of our economy. I own and manage 3 small businesses with 16 employees (BTW, my wife, and 2 of those employees are doctors).


 Obamacare, Offtopic and I am sure you have some insane ideal of how the government forcing it's entire population to buy something is not socialism. But I could really careless, good day.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> guess you must have missed Obamacare. Glad to know that is all made up.


I did not miss it. It is not "government run healthcare". Yes, much of the hype is made up.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

KEMPOC said:


> I did not miss it. It is not "government run healthcare". Yes, much of the hype is made up.


if you say so.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

KEMPOC said:


> I did not miss it. It is not "government run healthcare". Yes, much of the hype is made up.


So you have read the 2700 pages and understand it completely?


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> It will be too hard to take our guns. What I expect is an attempt to outlaw ammo sales.


Ding, ding, ding, we have a winner!!! Either that, or a $1000 per round tax. And don't think he can't do it. He will bypass the Senate or whomever he wants.

What he better do is watch the movie "Patriot" before signing anything. The day is coming and I would bet, the majority of OUR soldiers will side with the _Patriots_.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Annealing is extra, but its just a small up charge. 

But, for that small up charge, you get Ernesto's patent pending wilde chamber "annealing" process. While the details of this process are a closely guarded secret, each of the pieces of brass are exposed no less than five separate rapid changes in temperature and internal pressure in a special chrome lined "oven" custom designed to maintain the shape of the brass. Then, the brass is rapidly removed from the "oven" and allowed to cool naturally on the ground. Mother Earth herself gently cools the brass, assuring you the highest quality five times fired brass available. All and all, an extremely "green" process in my estimation.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Ernest said:


> Annealing is extra, but its just a small up charge.
> 
> But, for that small up charge, you get Ernesto's patent pending wilde chamber "annealing" process. While the details of this process are a closely guarded secret, each of the pieces of brass are exposed no less than five separate rapid changes in temperature and internal pressure in a special chrome lined "oven" custom designed to maintain the shape of the brass. Then, the brass is rapidly removed from the "oven" and allowed to cool naturally on the ground. Mother Earth herself gently cools the brass, assuring you the highest quality five times fired brass available. All and all, an extremely "green" process in my estimation.


:rotfl:
:cheers:


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

If there's a knowledgeable attorney on the board perhaps he/she can address what happens if Obama signs this UN document which is a "Treaty" with the United States. I am told that a treaty has the same legal standing as a Constitutional amendment, even if it is not ratified. Another President would have to dissolve the treaty, which is risky because of our standing in the world right now because of Obama.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Senate must confirm treaty by supermajority:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treaty_Clause

from that link - the _"sole-executive agreement" _sound like something Obama would do.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Super Dave said:


> If there's a knowledgeable attorney on the board perhaps he/she can address what happens if Obama signs this UN document which is a "Treaty" with the United States. I am told that a treaty has the same legal standing as a Constitutional amendment, even if it is not ratified. Another President would have to dissolve the treaty, which is risky because of our standing in the world right now because of Obama.


One has already weighed in, I'm guessing he thinks the idea of losing our guns to a "Treaty" is silly by the "tone" of his first and second post


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

boomgoon said:


> So you have read the 2700 pages and understand it completely?


I have not. Have you?


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Obamacare, Offtopic and I am sure you have some insane *ideal* of how the government forcing it's entire population to buy something is not socialism. But *I could really careless*, good day.


I am going to suppose that you meant "idea" and that you "could not care less".

_"I am sure you have some insane ideal of how the government forcing it's entire population to buy something is not socialism"_

Look up the definition of socialism. Buying a private product is 180 degrees out. As for being forced to - its no different than being forced to buy liability insurance.

Sorry that this has gotten off topic. On the topic - I own 13 long guns and 8 hand guns - more than 30,000 rounds of amunition - I am not the least bit concerned that BO or the UN are comming to get them. This is the part when you call me a pinko Lib. Nothing could be farther from the truth. I just think that "gun ban hype" is fabricated to stimulate the sale of guns and ammo.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

KEMPOC said:


> I have not. Have you?


I just figured it might give you a bit more credibility than this:

"For the record. I have been on the front line of our economy. I own and manage 3 small businesses with 16 employees (BTW, my wife, and 2 of those employees are doctors)"


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Just in case, black powder and air rifles.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

JShupe said:


> Kool- Aid


I ain't drinkin it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

KEMPOC said:


> I am going to suppose that you meant "idea" and that you "could not care less".
> 
> _"I am sure you have some insane ideal of how the government forcing it's entire population to buy something is not socialism"_
> 
> ...


are you really that obtuse that you can't see the difference?

you don't have to drive a car.

this pox of a bill is a "tax" just for being alive in the USA


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

I just gave a good friend of mine a pre-ban AK47 last Friday, I should have waited a little longer.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> are you really that obtuse that you can't see the difference?
> 
> you don't have to drive a car.
> 
> this pox of a bill is a "tax" *just for being alive in the USA*


And I am obtuse?


----------



## RBOBC (Feb 8, 2012)

*UN Gun Control*

From my cold, dead hand.........


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

I have ammo but nothing to shoot it out of so I'm sad!


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Some people are obtuse, some are just right. Me, I'm equilateral. I beat all my guns into plowshares last year. After they search my house, I'll beat em back into guns.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

may have to put said firearms in a dry bag or two and "accidentaly" sink them to the bottom of my canal...at least till this blows over

vote them out!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I saw a photo of vacuum sealing ammo. Can't help but wonder of the safety in doing such. May be fine, but with pressure difference on inside of a sealed shell vs., vacuum on other side just sounds like a possible problem however unlikely. May not be a problem, but would warn against if not certain it is ok to do such. Just ,thinking out loud here. Hope it is ok , but just not certain. Maybe I will look it up on internet!


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

He won't do it and can't do it. If he tried think of the hundreds of thousands of Americans with guns that would fight back. X2 on the take em from my dead hands.


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

A treaty with other sovereign countries signed by our government trumps our constitution. It is equal to an amendment to our constitution. (not my opinion, words from a very wise man that I trust dearly) I agree that taking our guns will never happen - but NEVER underestimate what the lib-tards have at the top of their agenda. It is like a chess game to them. You move, they move, you loose a piece or two, they loose a piece or two and then - Check mate. You still have a lot of pieces and are setting there trying to figure out what just happened and is it really over.....


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd sure like to meet the guy thats gonna knock on especially Texans doors & say give me your guns. Clint Eastwood is too old for that job. LOL.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Even Chuck Norris wouldn't take that job.
If every family prior to WW2 , during the German aggression , had just taken out two SS jackboots, Hitler would have been a footnote to history.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

KEMPOC said:


> That is not an answer. Do you not have one?
> 
> For the record. I have been on the front line of our economy. I own and manage 3 small businesses with 16 employees (BTW, my wife, and 2 of those employees are doctors).


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=4208423&postcount=30

I stand corrected. You are an expert on 0bamacare! :rotfl:


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

There is no way I would drink this kool aid either, besides being almost impossible and extremly dangerous to try to take away guns from Americans, the gun industry is a Multi-billion dollar a year industry here in the United States and theres no way they are gonna shut that down...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

We all know that if they ban guns, the problems of the world would be solved overnight. Look at Mexico. It worked for them right?

Grilled cheese for all!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> I'd sure like to meet the guy thats gonna knock on especially Texans doors & say give me your guns. Clint Eastwood is too old for that job. LOL.


that's what i've been thinking about...the local leo having to face enforcement. the job just got a LOT more dangerous.

i don't think the gubberment will come for our guns any time soon.

but, taxing us for owning? high federal taxes on purchase of guns and ammo? i can see these things happening any day. the feds can penalize...errr, tax...us for anything now.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> that's what i've been thinking about...the local leo having to face enforcement. the job just got a LOT more dangerous.
> 
> i don't think the gubberment will come for our guns any time soon.
> 
> but, taxing us for owning? high federal taxes on purchase of guns and ammo? i can see these things happening any day. the feds can penalize...errr, tax...us for anything now.


Mandating insurance coverage for gun owners? Naw, the supreme court would never let that happen..... oh wait.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

One thing is for sure....

AR-15's, high capacity mags & ammo is flying off the shelf.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=4208423&postcount=30
> 
> I stand corrected. You are an expert on 0bamacare! :rotfl:


Glad I'm not the only one that saw that.

what a douche.


----------



## biki1121 (Jul 3, 2005)

I remember when they said that Obamacare would never, ever pass as a law. There would be a revolution in the streets.

Then it seemed everyone assumed that the SCOTUS would shoot down Obamacare. Afterall, how can the government make you purchase a private product from a private business just to be born and take a breath as an adult in this country? If you don't, you have to pay a penalty/tax, how could it be?

How about that use of executive orders he swore that he would never use because of his background as a constitutional lawyer?

Now it seems that everyone is assuming that the best assembly of anti-gun, anti-second amendment staff in government will not do everything in their power to not have sweeping restrictions on guns in place before they are removed from office.


----------



## biki1121 (Jul 3, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> Mandating insurance coverage for gun owners? Naw, the supreme court would never let that happen..... oh wait.


This is exactly what the GOA and NRA has warned about as a consequence of what just happened in regards to Obamacare. Imagine having to take a million dollar policy for each weapon that you own or face crippling taxes. This idea was the vision of Sonia Sotomayor, and you were warned before she was sworn in as SCOTUS.

Ten years ago I would have called bullpuckey to all of these "sky is falling" libtard ideas. After the last couple of years, I realize they are winning due to apathy of the people. Too **** worried about reality TV and singing competitions.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> Why do y'all believe this tripe? Nobody is going to take away your guns.


Try telling that to the folks in New Orleans... :help:

But like alot of folks here, I don't have any guns. I lost mine in a fishing trip.... :walkingsm


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> This just in...pot stirring spoons have been banned. What are you going to do on here now?


Oh no.. someones going to have to get a life


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Didn't Calinutsoland ban all so-called "assault rifles" and even take them from your house?


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

This is nothin . I just read here on the WWW. human saliva causes cancer , but only if swallowed in minut qunities over a long period of time .


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

The free citizens of the world own in excess of 650 million firearms, the military and law enforcement , 200 million. The US citizenry alone owns over 300 million of these. 
To attempt to confiscate 300 million firearms , all in undisclosed locations, all portable, most purchased from unregistered sources, would be in a word, impossible.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

JShupe said:


> Kool- Aid


 Just drink it and shut up!


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Since it takes a 2/3 majority vote in favor in the senate to ratify a treaty , I suggest that everyone contact their senators and ask them to vote NO on ratifying this treaty. I have already done so and have answers from them that I like.


----------



## Michoudi (Feb 6, 2012)

Did it happen yet?


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

*WARNING:* Messing with 2nd Amendment rights will expose you to lead, a chemical known to the State of California to cause cancer or other unpleasant harm.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Guns?*

*This is right up there with the same old BS stuff that you see on the internet every day. Currently make the circuit is the so-called "message" from Blue-Cross Blue-Shield warning of impending Medicare rates doubling by 2014. Pure **** but most people believe what they see on the internet so:*
*I have ten acres of prime farm land E of El Paso in Hudspeth County that I will sell for the cut rate price of $30,000 per acre. If I have to cut roads, put in power and provide water the price is still a steal at $50,000 per acre.*
*Email me at: Fool's [email protected]*


----------

